# First Train Ride! Coast Starlight - Accessible Sleeper



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 22, 2009)

I am surprising my husband with our first-ever Amtrak train trip! We both have rail history in our family, with two grandfathers who were engineers back in the day! We've enjoyed an occasional tourist steam train adventure, but only short excursions in National Parks. For our first real rail adventure, we're taking a quick overniter on the Coast Starlight from LAX Union Station to SLO San Luis Obispo for an overnite stay at the Apple Farm Inn and to explore the local Farmer's Market on Thursday night. I'm renting a convertible to enjoy the nostalgia of their local drive-in movie theater nearby and then in the morning I have planned out a route to drive the coastline to Cambria and wind back through the hillside mountains to wine country in Paso Robles and Templeton before taking the Coast Starlight back home in the afternoon. Of course, I consider the rail portions of this trip to be the 'true' adventure! 

I have Multiple Sclerosis and decided to reserve an Accessible Sleeper room. Not only because I walk with a cane, and travel with a wheelchair, but because I'm a very large woman (395) due to the treatments I am currently receiving. (This is a very sensitive issue for me, so please respond politely.) I was concerned that a standard Coach or Business Class seat would not accommodate my size, or allow for easy transfer out of a wheelchair.

My questions: Has anyone with a disability traveled in the Accessible Sleeper? How did you find it to be? Was it comfortable? Did you have ample leg room? If you traveled Coach or Business Class, how accessible was it for you? Any difficulties? How about embarking & disembarking? If you are also a large passenger, did you have enough space in your seat and/or on the bed? Was it difficult to travel upstairs to the Parlour Car for dining or did you choose to dine in your sleeper? Was the stairwell upstairs difficult to manage with a cane or weakness in your lower extremities? I know these are alot of questions, but I would really appreciate your input! FYI: I have been reviewing the Amtrak site, Amtrak Unlimited, Rail Chat and others for 2 weeks, trying to get as much info as I can, but couldn't find enough info to feel really good about my travel choice!

Thank you in advance for your assistance in answering my questions! And if you have any good experiences to relate traveling on the Coast Starlight (I've seen some really good reviews!), or advice on how to make it a spectacular first experience, please do share them with me! Thanks so much! 

~C~


----------



## AlanB (Apr 23, 2009)

C,

I'll leave it for a few of our members who do have mobility issues to discuss their thoughts and ideas on getting upstairs vs. having food brought to you. I'm sure that they'll chime in over the next day or so with their thoughts.

But I will say that I think you've made a wise choice in going with the H-room, as I strongly suspect that you would have been far more uncomfortable in coach. The H-room will give you some privacy, easier navigation to the facilities, some room to move about, and a seat that I suspect you'll find far more comfortable than you would have found in coach considering all the factors that you've mentioned.

And welcome!


----------



## Alice (Apr 23, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> I am surprising my husband with our first-ever Amtrak train trip! We both have rail history in our family, with two grandfathers who were engineers back in the day! We've enjoyed an occasional tourist steam train adventure, but only short excursions in National Parks. For our first real rail adventure, we're taking a quick overniter on the Coast Starlight from LAX Union Station to SLO San Luis Obispo for an overnite stay at the Apple Farm Inn and to explore the local Farmer's Market on Thursday night. I'm renting a convertible to enjoy the nostalgia of their local drive-in movie theater nearby and then in the morning I have planned out a route to drive the coastline to Cambria and wind back through the hillside mountains to wine country in Paso Robles and Templeton before taking the Coast Starlight back home in the afternoon. Of course, I consider the rail portions of this trip to be the 'true' adventure!
> I have Multiple Sclerosis and decided to reserve an Accessible Sleeper room. Not only because I walk with a cane, and travel with a wheelchair, but because I'm a very large woman (395) due to the treatments I am currently receiving. (This is a very sensitive issue for me, so please respond politely.) I was concerned that a standard Coach or Business Class seat would not accommodate my size, or allow for easy transfer out of a wheelchair.
> 
> My questions: Has anyone with a disability traveled in the Accessible Sleeper? How did you find it to be? Was it comfortable? Did you have ample leg room? If you traveled Coach or Business Class, how accessible was it for you? Any difficulties? How about embarking & disembarking? If you are also a large passenger, did you have enough space in your seat and/or on the bed? Was it difficult to travel upstairs to the Parlour Car for dining or did you choose to dine in your sleeper? Was the stairwell upstairs difficult to manage with a cane or weakness in your lower extremities? I know these are alot of questions, but I would really appreciate your input! FYI: I have been reviewing the Amtrak site, Amtrak Unlimited, Rail Chat and others for 2 weeks, trying to get as much info as I can, but couldn't find enough info to feel really good about my travel choice!
> ...


I use a manual wheelchair for the most part, but am ambulatory with forearm crutches (neither leg strong enough to support my weight), and have stayed in both the H-room and the downstairs seating on the Coast Starlight. I am larger than I'd like to be but not as large as you.

I do not like the lower coach seating because of the people in it. After a couple of times with the kind of activist who thinks they are entitled to whatever they want (including on-time performance), you know the kind of noisy complainer I mean, I avoid the gimp ghetto that area has become, and cough up for the H-room. This info is several years old, so someone else may be able to say if the situation has improved.

There is a place to store your wheelchair downstairs where you can keep an eye on it. It often has luggage in it that the attendant will move. I can't speak about seat size/comfort in this area.

The handicapped restroom for coach passengers is nicely done except they often store trash or laundry in there. In that case, I move the obstructions out and say something to the attendant, so it stays out.

The H-room is nicely accessible. There is a lift or ramp (depending on the station) on the side doors, and a wide enough turning area and aisle to get to the H-room. At LAUS, be sure to get the wheelchair cart to take you out to your train car; it has a built-in ramp and will deposit you right in the car. If you have a bariatric chair, you'll want to check Amtrak for the aisle width. I think they say 30 inches is the maximum width but you'll want to confirm that. If you are just a little too wide for the doors and have a collapsible chair, a sturdy belt on the frame (around the seat upholstery) can make it a little narrower for short distances.

The toilet is elevated and has a microscopic seat, but there is space on both sides. The grab bar is not in that good a spot, but works. The sink is in the corner, so although there is knee space under it, you can't really get that close because of the corner. I use it to keep electronics from sliding around and pack baby wipes.

The seats are fine. I prefer them a little reclined and with a pillow behind me. When the table is down, I find it hard to transfer in, so I leave the table folded so only half of it is deployed until I get in. I also often recline the opposite seat as reclining brings the seat part forward. This gives me a nice footrest.

The stairs are steep and narrow. They have a good grab bar. I've seen people larger than you get up them, so I'd say it just depends on how strong you are that day. You can lean on walls or seatbacks walking through the coaches except for the dining car, where they are spaced too far apart for that, and a single cane doesn't give that much support if the train lurches at the wrong part of your gait. There are good grab bars in the vestibules at the ends of the cars.

The Pacific Parlor Car should be your dining destination if you can make it, in my opinion. Aside from all of the other reasons people here write about, there is more space between seat back and table edge in the PPC than in the dining car. Probably someone here is going to get out a tape measure and contradict me here, but I consistently have had more trouble getting in and out of the diner booth than the PPC booth, without dragging the table cloth and everything on it to the floor.

What a nice present! The wineries in the hills around Paso Robles are so much friendlier than the mega-businesses in Napa/Sonoma. Be sure to taste the grapeseed oils, too, if you run across a winery that makes them.


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 23, 2009)

AlanB said:


> C,
> I'll leave it for a few of our members who do have mobility issues to discuss their thoughts and ideas on getting upstairs vs. having food brought to you. I'm sure that they'll chime in over the next day or so with their thoughts.
> 
> But I will say that I think you've made a wise choice in going with the H-room, as I strongly suspect that you would have been far more uncomfortable in coach. The H-room will give you some privacy, easier navigation to the facilities, some room to move about, and a seat that I suspect you'll find far more comfortable than you would have found in coach considering all the factors that you've mentioned.
> ...


Thanks so much for the warm welcome and the info, Alan! Glad to be a part of this community and I know that my hubby & I will definitely catch the rail 'bug' and become lifetime fans of rail travel in the future!


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 23, 2009)

Alice said:


> BaileyRailFans said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprising my husband with our first-ever Amtrak train trip! We both have rail history in our family, with two grandfathers who were engineers back in the day! We've enjoyed an occasional tourist steam train adventure, but only short excursions in National Parks. For our first real rail adventure, we're taking a quick overniter on the Coast Starlight from LAX Union Station to SLO San Luis Obispo for an overnite stay at the Apple Farm Inn and to explore the local Farmer's Market on Thursday night. I'm renting a convertible to enjoy the nostalgia of their local drive-in movie theater nearby and then in the morning I have planned out a route to drive the coastline to Cambria and wind back through the hillside mountains to wine country in Paso Robles and Templeton before taking the Coast Starlight back home in the afternoon. Of course, I consider the rail portions of this trip to be the 'true' adventure!
> ...


Thanks for such detailed info, Alice! It truly makes me feel much more secure about traveling now! I think I'll leave it up to my body to decide if I can make it up those stairs to the PPC. And if I can't, I'm sure the view out our window will still be fantastic! Thanks again!


----------



## Sam31452 (Apr 23, 2009)

This page might help you to solve the question.

As you can see there are handrails on both sides of the staircase.

http://homepage.mac.com/wkaemena/FSPanos/Menu418.html

I would recommend you to use Handrails as often as possible, maybe even leaving the Cane in your compartement, as it won't help you much against sudden moves of the train.


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 23, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> I am surprising my husband with our first-ever Amtrak train trip! We both have rail history in our family, with two grandfathers who were engineers back in the day! We've enjoyed an occasional tourist steam train adventure, but only short excursions in National Parks. For our first real rail adventure, we're taking a quick overniter on the Coast Starlight from LAX Union Station to SLO San Luis Obispo for an overnite stay at the Apple Farm Inn and to explore the local Farmer's Market on Thursday night. I'm renting a convertible to enjoy the nostalgia of their local drive-in movie theater nearby and then in the morning I have planned out a route to drive the coastline to Cambria and wind back through the hillside mountains to wine country in Paso Robles and Templeton before taking the Coast Starlight back home in the afternoon. Of course, I consider the rail portions of this trip to be the 'true' adventure!
> I have Multiple Sclerosis and decided to reserve an Accessible Sleeper room. Not only because I walk with a cane, and travel with a wheelchair, but because I'm a very large woman (395) due to the treatments I am currently receiving. (This is a very sensitive issue for me, so please respond politely.) I was concerned that a standard Coach or Business Class seat would not accommodate my size, or allow for easy transfer out of a wheelchair.
> 
> My questions: Has anyone with a disability traveled in the Accessible Sleeper? How did you find it to be? Was it comfortable? Did you have ample leg room? If you traveled Coach or Business Class, how accessible was it for you? Any difficulties? How about embarking & disembarking? If you are also a large passenger, did you have enough space in your seat and/or on the bed? Was it difficult to travel upstairs to the Parlour Car for dining or did you choose to dine in your sleeper? Was the stairwell upstairs difficult to manage with a cane or weakness in your lower extremities? I know these are alot of questions, but I would really appreciate your input! FYI: I have been reviewing the Amtrak site, Amtrak Unlimited, Rail Chat and others for 2 weeks, trying to get as much info as I can, but couldn't find enough info to feel really good about my travel choice!
> ...


~C~,

Welcome aboard and don't be a stranger!

First let me start off by telling you that I am a person that is considerable larger than you are... well into the 400's and dropping, and down from a high of 550 going back a number of years, and that I have used the "H" room on many-a-trips including when I was around the 550 mark! As such I can assure you that you should have no problem with the seating or when it's made up as a bed. The only problem I've had is when my legs get achy and restless. I then need to stretch them out and impose a little on my wife in order to do so. I suspect though you are not going to be in the room as long as I usually am; two nighters usually.

This year will be my first time on the train your taking - the CS, but they are virtually the same as the long distance trains I take out of Chicago to the west coast.

As for dining in the dining car vs. your H room, I always have my meals in room because I don't believe that I would fit into the space available in the dining room, because moving through the narrow isles of the train would be difficult and an imposition to others and most importantly I don't know if I would have enough strength to make it to the DR and/or back, especially if I would have to wait for seating. The last of my reasons is probably the most important issue you should consider when deciding where you'll eat.

When it comes to eating in room, I've always found the attendants very accommodating about bring you your meals and never have given me the impression that they felt put out! Remember though that only you can decide on what would be best for you.

About the question another brought up of if your wheelchair is bariatric or not. I've been transported using a bariatric wheel chairs on a number of occasions both to and from trains as well in the hospital. And although I can't be 100% certain about this, using my best judgment I believe that you will be able to use a bariatric chair straight through the car entrance (superliner) and over and into the H room. In either case there is a device in the H room where you can secure your chair if necessary, but for space sake, you would probably be better off storing it elsewhere if there is space. Just ask the attendant upon boarding.

Finally, if you have any questions please feel free to ask, and if you would be more comfortable asking privately, by all means please feel free to PM me by clicking my user name of sky12065 and selecting the appropriate item. I'm sure any other responders will also be glad to help privately via PM too!

Have a great trip! You're gonna love it!


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 23, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> BaileyRailFans said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprising my husband with our first-ever Amtrak train trip! We both have rail history in our family, with two grandfathers who were engineers back in the day! We've enjoyed an occasional tourist steam train adventure, but only short excursions in National Parks. For our first real rail adventure, we're taking a quick overniter on the Coast Starlight from LAX Union Station to SLO San Luis Obispo for an overnite stay at the Apple Farm Inn and to explore the local Farmer's Market on Thursday night. I'm renting a convertible to enjoy the nostalgia of their local drive-in movie theater nearby and then in the morning I have planned out a route to drive the coastline to Cambria and wind back through the hillside mountains to wine country in Paso Robles and Templeton before taking the Coast Starlight back home in the afternoon. Of course, I consider the rail portions of this trip to be the 'true' adventure!
> ...


Thanks, Sky...for being so open and friendly! I'm so glad that I posted my questions, and all have been answered in this forum! It's great to have your perspective, because you're where I've been also...my high was 448 and I am also dropping in weight. I worried that this would be similar to an airplane flight situation, but now feel more confident about my trip. I have an oversized collapsible bariatric chair, but at this point believe I may not need it to board the train. I'm taking it along in case I need it in SLO, so stowing it will be my best option. I'll also leave my cane in the room if we venture into the rest of the train cars. I didn't realize that I'd need the grab bars so much with the shifting of the train! Will take that into consideration in tackling those stairwells to go up into the PPC. As for dining, I think it will still be nice to have a meal onboard in our room! Being our first real train adventure, it's all going to be new and exciting! We are big road travelers and our motto is "The trip is what you make of it!" so I have no doubt that we'll make it a good time! Thanks again for your candid response, Sky! I'll look forward to hearing about your trip on the CS as well! And I will be posting from the train as we travel both directions. Can't wait!!!


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 23, 2009)

Sam31452 said:


> This page might help you to solve the question.As you can see there are handrails on both sides of the staircase.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/wkaemena/FSPanos/Menu418.html
> 
> I would recommend you to use Handrails as often as possible, maybe even leaving the Cane in your compartement, as it won't help you much against sudden moves of the train.


Thanks for the link, Sam! I can see from everyone's responses that my best support on this trip is going to be my husband's arms right behind me! Lol I'll definitely leave the cane in my room and venture out using the hand rails. I appreciate the info!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 23, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> Sam31452 said:
> 
> 
> > This page might help you to solve the question.As you can see there are handrails on both sides of the staircase.
> ...


C,

I'm not so sure that writing off your cane just yet is the best choice. Please keep in mind that I don't use one, and therefore am not the best expert, but depending on your needs it may or may not come in handy. It is true that on the stairs your cane will probably be more of a hinderance, than a help. But once on the upper level, it is possible that you may find it to be a help. If it won't tire you out and prevent you from getting upstairs later, I would suggest that shortly after the train departs that you take a test walk on the lower level of your car both with and without the cane. It won't be a perfect test, but it might give you a better feel for how well the cane may or may not work. If you're still not sure after that test, then have your husband bring along the cane for the trip to the lounge.

I'm hoping that Chris (diesteldorf), one of our members who must use a cane to move about, will see this topic soon and share his educated thoughts as he's taken multiple trips and is well versed in moving about the train with a cane.

Cane or not, one rule I always tell people is one hand for you, one hand for the train. Try to keep one hand on some part of the train whenever possible. And the wider the stance you can strike while walking, the greater your stability also.


----------



## Alice (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like you've got it all worked out, and also have the right attitude to enjoy train travel.

Re walking, should you decide to try the stairs and walk to the PPC, talk to your car attendant about making the trek while the train is still parked. S/he may have good advice about whether any station stops are long enough for that, which stretches are smoothest, and also may be able to get you in before it opens after LAUS. I've never asked for this, but it wouldn't hurt to ask if you can go up while the train is still parked where you board; it might cause a problem with ticketing though.

The H-room sleeper has windows on both sides, but the seats are only on one side, not necessarily the ocean side.

Have you considered the PPC one direction, and in-room meals the other? Wine and cheese tasting is between lunch and dinner, so you may be in the middle of it both directions.

Have a great trip! When you do your trip reports, can you get your husband to write a paragraph about what he thought of your surprise?


----------



## ruudkeulers (Apr 23, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Cane or not, one rule I always tell people is one hand for you, one hand for the train. Try to keep one hand on some part of the train whenever possible. And the wider the stance you can strike while walking, the greater your stability also.



What a coincidence, Alan: I organize cycling-sailing-cruises on the Dutch Wadden Sea and the first thing I tell my guests when they come on board: One hand for you, one hand for the boat!

Never thought the same goes for trains (and I've been on trains all my life).


----------



## AlanB (Apr 23, 2009)

Alice said:


> Re walking, should you decide to try the stairs and walk to the PPC, talk to your car attendant about making the trek while the train is still parked. S/he may have good advice about whether any station stops are long enough for that, which stretches are smoothest, and also may be able to get you in before it opens after LAUS. I've never asked for this, but it wouldn't hurt to ask if you can go up while the train is still parked where you board; it might cause a problem with ticketing though.


Actually that's a very good idea for getting to the PPC initially and I'm betting that the crew should be able to accomodate such a request. They might want your husband to remain in the room until the tickets are collected, but that I wouldn't think to be a huge problem as he'd be joining you very shortly after departure.

Even if they won't allow you to move while still in LA, Alice is correct. Coordinate with the sleeping car attendant so that he/she warns you a few minutes out from a stop. Then you can get started and get over to the stairs and up them while the train is slowing down for the stop, and hopefully make the bulk of the walk to the PPC while the train is stopped.

One other thought, what's your car number? It should be 143?, that determines where your car is located within the train. The lower the last digit, the closer you are to the PPC.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Apr 23, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Even if they won't allow you to move while still in LA, Alice is correct. Coordinate with the sleeping car attendant so that he/she warns you a few minutes out from a stop. Then you can get started and get over to the stairs and up them while the train is slowing down for the stop, and hopefully make the bulk of the walk to the PPC while the train is stopped.


Related to this, I also think it might not be inappropriate to ask them to hold the train an extra minute or two at a scheduled stop if that's what it takes for you to successfully get safely seated in the PPC. I believe the ADA requires Amtrak to make any reasonable accomodation needed for your particular disability, and with all of the things that can cause a lot more than a minute or two of delay to the train, I think it would be difficult for Amtrak to argue that that would be an unreasonable accomodation.

If you're concerned about inconveniencing other passengers, you could pick out a range of multiple stops and ask them which stop would be easiest for them to make long enough that you'd be able to get all the way to the PPC while the train is stopped, if none of the stops will happen to be long enough with their normal operating procedures.


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 23, 2009)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Even if they won't allow you to move while still in LA, Alice is correct. Coordinate with the sleeping car attendant so that he/she warns you a few minutes out from a stop. Then you can get started and get over to the stairs and up them while the train is slowing down for the stop, and hopefully make the bulk of the walk to the PPC while the train is stopped.
> ...


Additionally, there are times where it might be better to move to the PPC (or back to the room) outside the train on the platform.


----------



## George Harris (Apr 24, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Additionally, there are times where it might be better to move to the PPC (or back to the room) outside the train on the platform.


I would say that would depend quite a bit on time stopped and the ability to make the step up and down.

While I have not paticular mobility problems, my wife has both knee and back problems that make steps difficult. Our train trips are usually on the California trains down the valley, and her choice is to remain in the lower level seating. I do the food runs. The major seating problem we have found is the sprawlers that want to take a pair of facing seats for themselves, but usually the conductors take care of that one when they see it. There have occasionally been grmbles by able bodied that wanted to stay down below when asked to maove in order to make room for the older and not so able. Again, usually only a short term problem.


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 24, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Alice said:
> 
> 
> > Re walking, should you decide to try the stairs and walk to the PPC, talk to your car attendant about making the trek while the train is still parked. S/he may have good advice about whether any station stops are long enough for that, which stretches are smoothest, and also may be able to get you in before it opens after LAUS. I've never asked for this, but it wouldn't hurt to ask if you can go up while the train is still parked where you board; it might cause a problem with ticketing though.
> ...


WOW!!! i am just overwhelmed with all of this wonderful information and everyone's responses! Thank you so very much for such an incredible welcome into this community! 

Alan...we're in car 1431 on our way to SLO and in car 1131 on the return to LAUS. So that puts me very close to the PPC and I'm sure with my hubby's help I'll make it up there! I also have a wide-span walker and I'm thinking of bringing it too, since it provides more stability. Hubby could fold it up and carry up the stairs for me to use up in the PPC. If not, he's 6'2" and a big, strong guy...he can keep a hold on me while I hold onto the train! lol Also, paid $229.50 and I think that was a pretty good deal...yes?


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok! So, I can tell from everyone's responses that going up to enjoy the PPC is a real highlight of traveling the train, but what makes it extra special? The wide open windows? The dining service or wine tasting? What do you enjoy best about it? I think your personal experiences speak volumes, so please share your thoughts! 

Also, I read that they do make stops for smoke-breaks, and that might be the perfect time to go up to the PPC! I think what I'm wondering here is, how many stops will they be making between LAUS and SLO? I know there's a stop in SB, but at what point could I go back down to our H-room?

Here's my plan for my hubby: I'm going to have everything packed for our trip when he gets home on Wednesday night, 5/6. On the drive to Union Station in the morning, I'm going to hand him a care package that will include a printout of the route we'll be taking, his police scanner, a printed list of the train freqs, his GPS, compact binoculars, a road journal & pen to document our journey, and a camera to create a visual scrapbook of our trip! Is there anything else I should include?

Thanks again to everyone for all of the great advice and ideas!


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 24, 2009)

Alice said:


> Looks like you've got it all worked out, and also have the right attitude to enjoy train travel.
> Re walking, should you decide to try the stairs and walk to the PPC, talk to your car attendant about making the trek while the train is still parked. S/he may have good advice about whether any station stops are long enough for that, which stretches are smoothest, and also may be able to get you in before it opens after LAUS. I've never asked for this, but it wouldn't hurt to ask if you can go up while the train is still parked where you board; it might cause a problem with ticketing though.
> 
> The H-room sleeper has windows on both sides, but the seats are only on one side, not necessarily the ocean side.
> ...


Absolutely, Alice! I know that he'll be excited to share his experience with everyone, especially when he hears how helpful everyone has been in planning our trip!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 24, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> Also, I read that they do make stops for smoke-breaks, and that might be the perfect time to go up to the PPC! I think what I'm wondering here is, how many stops will they be making between LAUS and SLO? I know there's a stop in SB, but at what point could I go back down to our H-room?


I don't recall from my one trip, but I'm guessing that at most there will be two smoking stops between LA and SLO. It's possible that one is Santa Barbara, but it's also possible that SLO is the second smoking stop. Since it's three hours between SB and SLO, I'd say that you need to see how you're doing with walking on a moving train. If you're really having troubles, then move back at SB. If you're doing ok, then start back to your room about a 1/2 hour before the scheduled arrival into SLO.



BaileyRailFans said:


> Here's my plan for my hubby: I'm going to have everything packed for our trip when he gets home on Wednesday night, 5/6. On the drive to Union Station in the morning, I'm going to hand him a care package that will include a printout of the route we'll be taking, his police scanner, a printed list of the train freqs, his GPS, compact binoculars, a road journal & pen to document our journey, and a camera to create a visual scrapbook of our trip! Is there anything else I should include?


Headphones or earbuds for the scanner, otherwise he won't be able to use it except when he's in the room. Did you get the freqs from OTOL? They have them nicely arranged for the trip.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 24, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> Alan...we're in car 1431 on our way to SLO and in car 1131 on the return to LAUS. So that puts me very close to the PPC and I'm sure with my hubby's help I'll make it up there! I also have a wide-span walker and I'm thinking of bringing it too, since it provides more stability. Hubby could fold it up and carry up the stairs for me to use up in the PPC. If not, he's 6'2" and a big, strong guy...he can keep a hold on me while I hold onto the train! lol Also, paid $229.50 and I think that was a pretty good deal...yes?


Being in the 31 car both ways means that once upstairs, you'll have to walk through half of your sleeping car and the full length of 30 sleeping car to reach the PPC.

As for the wide span walker, I suspect that you'll find that it's too wide to fit down the halls of the cars. I don't think that I've ever seen anyone sucessfully use one on a train. I've seen a few people try and fail though. I'm not saying don't bring it, perhaps yours will fit, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## gswager (Apr 24, 2009)

The corridor in sleeper car upstairs is narrower than in the aisle of coach car and dining car. The corridor from the outside door to the handicapped room is much wider to allow the wheelchair to access.

As for the stairs, they're quite steep, almost in a spiral.

I know that Alaska RR has some fully accessible double passenger cars. It has elevator!


----------



## Alice (Apr 24, 2009)

AlanB said:


> BaileyRailFans said:
> 
> 
> > Alan...we're in car 1431 on our way to SLO and in car 1131 on the return to LAUS. So that puts me very close to the PPC and I'm sure with my hubby's help I'll make it up there! I also have a wide-span walker and I'm thinking of bringing it too, since it provides more stability. Hubby could fold it up and carry up the stairs for me to use up in the PPC. If not, he's 6'2" and a big, strong guy...he can keep a hold on me while I hold onto the train! lol Also, paid $229.50 and I think that was a pretty good deal...yes?
> ...


Actually, I don't think a regular size walker will fit down the aisles, let alone a wide one.


----------



## jackal (Apr 25, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> Ok! So, I can tell from everyone's responses that going up to enjoy the PPC is a real highlight of traveling the train, but what makes it extra special? The wide open windows? The dining service or wine tasting? What do you enjoy best about it? I think your personal experiences speak volumes, so please share your thoughts!
> Also, I read that they do make stops for smoke-breaks, and that might be the perfect time to go up to the PPC! I think what I'm wondering here is, how many stops will they be making between LAUS and SLO? I know there's a stop in SB, but at what point could I go back down to our H-room?


I'll leave the mobility suggestions to Alice, Sky, and the others who are much more experienced in such issues. As for what makes the PPC special, it's really the fact that it's one of the last and most accessible remnants of the old, grand days of railroading. While it's not quite as fancifully decorated as I had thought it would be, it still felt like I was stepping back in time a few years. It's also special because it's only accessible to sleeper passengers, so it's sort of like a first-class lounge that feels kind of exclusive.

The windows are actually not quite as wide as I had hoped and are significantly narrower than the windows in the newer version of the car, the Sightseer Lounge (which under normal circumstances I would recommend visiting, but given how the seating isn't very comfortable and that it would require walking through an additional car [the dining car], I'd say it's fine to skip it), and the curtains, while providing a nice ambiance, actually obstruct the view slightly. It still is fun reliving the old days of railroading, though. Plus, the food served in the PPC has a slight "gourmet" flair to it--the food in both the PPC and the dining car is very good, but the PPC feels slightly more upscale.

There's a link in my signature below that contains my review of my nearly-identical trip to yours and my eating experience in the PPC. The only thing I did differently is I actually continued on to Paso Robles, since that's where my family lives (I was actually born in SLO and raised in Templeton, so you're totally going around all the areas I remember from my childhood!). If you can, someday, you should take the train up to Paso Robles (or a destination north, like the Bay Area or even all the way to Seattle!), since the ride over Cuesta Grade is beautiful with sweeping vistas.

Also, I believe that SBA and SLO are the only two true smoke stops. If the train is running early (believe it or not, it sometimes happens), they may lengthen one of the other stops. (When I rode the train northbound last year, they stopped at Simi Valley for a good 5 minutes instead of the normal 1 minute because they were running early, and the conductor announced that it would be a brief smoke stop.) SBA is more like 15 minutes, though, which would be plenty of time to go up or down the stairs.

Enjoy your trip, and have an Apple Farm hamburger for me! (It's what I always had as a kid.) Don't forget to finish it off with some of their homemade ice cream and, of course, a piece of pie! (If you can get to the ice cream shed behind the restaurant, take a peek inside--they still drive the ice cream maker with an old-fashioned overhead belt system! (I doubt it's still run by a steam engine, though!) Also, the world's first *mo*tel is right up the street from the Apple Farm. (Not sure if it is actually the first place geared towards motorists or if it was just the first to be creative and put the words "motor" and "hotel" together, but it does have a place in history!)

(Actually a better burger would be from Good Ol' Burger in Paso Robles at the Hwy 46/101 exit...mail one up to me if you can!)


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 25, 2009)

jackal said:


> BaileyRailFans said:
> 
> 
> > Ok! So, I can tell from everyone's responses that going up to enjoy the PPC is a real highlight of traveling the train, but what makes it extra special? The wide open windows? The dining service or wine tasting? What do you enjoy best about it? I think your personal experiences speak volumes, so please share your thoughts!
> ...


I LOVED reading your Trip Report! You were extremely thorough and I truly felt like I was experiencing your adventure as well! We'll only be having breakfast at the Apple Farm, since we'll be hitting up the Farmer's Market on Thursday night arrival for the famous Santa Maria Tri-Tip and Ribs! But our plan is to take a Caramel Apple Pie home with us, since ya just can't go to the Apple Farm and not have pie or one of their famous Apple Dumplings! We love the Apple Farm and have been quite a few times over the past 20 years, but I have never heard of the world's first motel! Thanks for the info...something new to see! And we always enjoy a stop at the Apple Farm's Grist Mill to enjoy a taste of the homemade ice cream and their fresh pressed Apple Cider...always icy cold and so refreshing! Depending on how this Swine Flu outbreak goes, I'm planning on spending at least part of the trip up in the PPC. I'm especially looking forward to the wine tasting on the trip back from SLO, because it will be sunset and just a beautiful view from the PPC! Would love to take home a bottle of wine with the CS bag it comes in too, as a souvenier of our first rail trip! I've already started looking at longer trips up the coast and into Seattle (we have family in Edmonds, WA and it would be the perfect excuse to pay them a visit!) and the terrain and views will definitely be spectacular for this mountain girl and her man! I'll post a detailed Trip Report when we return. Can't wait for the day to finally arrive!!!


----------



## Alice (Apr 25, 2009)

One difference between sightseeing in Lounge and PPC is seats in PPC face in, good for conversation and meeting others. Lounge seats face out, which I prefer.

You might have to wait for a longer trip for wine/cheese. This gets squeezed in between lunch and dinner so you might be getting on or off in the middle.

Re swine flu, northbound, you'll be getting in a just-cleaned train, so I wouldn't be anal about cleaning up the H-room. Southbound different matter, but still, it's coming from areas that haven't had any cases yet. Another thing, children, who spread most of these things, are less likely to be in the H-room. The train is not like a business where you shake hands with every stranger you meet. Hand washing and not touching your face are things you can control. You are not going to be using any restrooms other than one in your room on account of their location.

Re mobility, if you do take your cane (which I recommend), it is important to have a wrist strap on it for where there are two grab surfaces to hang onto at the same time. If you do not ordinarily use a wrist strap, you wouldn't think that some little strap attached with elastic would make a difference in how a cane swings and balances, but it does, and you want to be able to grab and release the handle quickly as needed without looking or fumbling. In particular, the vestibule between cars can be a challenge but has great grab bars. Also, you'll do better with the cane if you are ambidextrous with it, so you can use it at all times there is only one good grab surface. So that is two things to practice.

You talked about using your husband for balance instead of a cane. That will make it harder for him to keep his own balance, so I wouldn't recommend it unless you are really unstable on your own, and then I wouldn't tackle the trek anyway unless you are willing and able to fall safely, and recover quickly. I suspect this is not that much of a problem or you'd be using two canes, not one.

Disclaimer: I have weak legs and rotten balance (balance is done with toes), but very good upper body strength. That affects what I've advised. Other people here probably match your issues much better than me.


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 25, 2009)

Alice said:


> One difference between sightseeing in Lounge and PPC is seats in PPC face in, good for conversation and meeting others. Lounge seats face out, which I prefer.
> You might have to wait for a longer trip for wine/cheese. This gets squeezed in between lunch and dinner so you might be getting on or off in the middle.
> 
> Re swine flu, northbound, you'll be getting in a just-cleaned train, so I wouldn't be anal about cleaning up the H-room. Southbound different matter, but still, it's coming from areas that haven't had any cases yet. Another thing, children, who spread most of these things, are less likely to be in the H-room. The train is not like a business where you shake hands with every stranger you meet. Hand washing and not touching your face are things you can control. You are not going to be using any restrooms other than one in your room on account of their location.
> ...


Thanks for your post, Alice! Alan had said you'd have some good advice, and I'm glad you gave your thoughts as your experience will be valuable for a newbie like me! My cane has a strap on it and I am ambidextrous, so that should work well. I was going to bring a 4-footed cane, but thought that will probably not work for the stairwell up to the PPC. So, I'll go with a standard cane and use the grab bars instead of my hubby helping me. I really want to try and explore the train with him, so I'm going to give it my best! And I figure I can rest my body while we're in the PPC and then I'll be regenerated for the walk back to our H-room. I also have balance issues (with MS, they call it the 'drunkard's walk') so I will be very cautious when venturing out onto other areas of the train. And I would think narrow corridors might work to my advantage, right? Being a large woman, I'll use the rails as bumpers! lol Just kidding, but it actually might help me to have some stability if it's not too far to grab on each side.

As for the cleanliness of the train, I assumed as much. I am one who does a wipe down of our hotel room each time we travel too, since it can't hurt to be cautious with my illness. I've actually contracted a staph infection while traveling, so that might explain some of my concern to people who think I might be overreacting. I've also had Whooping Cough, Mono and what they thought was Valley Fever after traveling! So...I will be Queen of Antiseptic Wipes & Gels on this trip! lol

I'm looking forward to the entire experience, and feel much more confident now that everyone has given me so much great info! Thanks again for taking the time to offer your sage advice, Alice...it's much appreciated!


----------



## jackal (Apr 25, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> I'm especially looking forward to the wine tasting on the trip back from SLO, because it will be sunset and just a beautiful view from the PPC! Would love to take home a bottle of wine with the CS bag it comes in too, as a souvenier of our first rail trip!


Depending on whether the train is on time or not and what the on-board services staff's schedule is, the wine tasting may be done north of San Luis Obispo. It was done just after departing SLO when going northbound, and I believe it started just before we arrived into SLO and continued through the station stop on the southbound. So when you board in SLO, be sure to ask your attendant as soon as you board what the status of the wine tasting is!

I believe you can still buy the wines featured in the tasting at the PPC counter until it closes down just before arrival at L.A., though. I forgot to mention it in my trip report, but the wines were very reasonably priced--the one I was interested in was sold on-board for $15 per bottle, and the same exact wine retailed (I checked just after arriving back home) for $14.99 at my local Costco (which is itself usually about 10+% less than local liquor stores).

Oh, and here's some information on the world's first motel: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motel_Inn_of_San_Luis_Obispo

Do enjoy your trip and I hope everything works out for you! Please continue to post any questions you have, and be sure to let us know how it went afterwards!


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 28, 2009)

jackal said:


> BaileyRailFans said:
> 
> 
> > I'm especially looking forward to the wine tasting on the trip back from SLO, because it will be sunset and just a beautiful view from the PPC! Would love to take home a bottle of wine with the CS bag it comes in too, as a souvenier of our first rail trip!
> ...


I'll be sure to ask about the wine in the CS bag when we get onboard, even if they're not doing the wine tasting. In fact, we'll be driving through Paso Robles and Templeton, and will probably bring along a bottle from one of the local wineries to enjoy. Would they have a problem with us borrowing a corkscrew and some glasses?

Another question: If we bring along a laptop, is there WiFi in the H-room or do we need to have our own card? Is there an additional fee to use your laptop?

Thanks! ~Cheree~


----------



## jackal (Apr 28, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> I'll be sure to ask about the wine in the CS bag when we get onboard, even if they're not doing the wine tasting. In fact, we'll be driving through Paso Robles and Templeton, and will probably bring along a bottle from one of the local wineries to enjoy. Would they have a problem with us borrowing a corkscrew and some glasses?
> Another question: If we bring along a laptop, is there WiFi in the H-room or do we need to have our own card? Is there an additional fee to use your laptop?
> 
> Thanks! ~Cheree~


I'd doubt they'd loan out glasses and a corkscrew, although if you ask for them at the same time as you buy the wine and say that you'll be wanting to enjoy it in the sleeper, there's a chance they'd do it (I'd guess there's precedent for bringing wine glasses to someone's room in the event someone chooses in-room dining). I wouldn't count on it, though.

No WiFi onboard, unfortunately. It's BYOB--Bring Your Own Broadband. A Verizon card would do quite well along the entire trip, a Sprint card would be almost as good, and AT&T will give you signal most of the way but much of it will be slower EDGE instead of 3G.

Hint: bring a power strip, which may help make reaching the plug (which can be in awkward places in the rooms) a bit easier and also allow you to plug more than one thing in, since there is usually just one power outlet in each room (not specifically sure about the H room, though).


----------



## Alice (Apr 28, 2009)

jackal said:


> Hint: bring a power strip, which may help make reaching the plug (which can be in awkward places in the rooms) a bit easier and also allow you to plug more than one thing in, since there is usually just one power outlet in each room (not specifically sure about the H room, though).


Yes, bring power strip, and possibly an extension cord depending on how long all your cables are and whether you mind locating things like laptop according to socket location vs according to convenience. There are two sockets in the H-room, one over one of the seats with the light/heat/speaker controls, and one by the sink. Both of them are kind of sunk in so you can plug in a regular cord but not a power converter cord like many electronics have.

Depending on what you are plugging in, you might consider a surge protector power strip. I have an idea that batteries protect some but not all laptops, depending on how they are wired. My scanner has a switch that bypasses the batteries and goes straight to the radio when plugged in, for when using non-rechargeable batteries ... don't know if radios are vulnerable to surges, though. Anyone know about these and also other things we carry on trains?


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 28, 2009)

Alice said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > Hint: bring a power strip, which may help make reaching the plug (which can be in awkward places in the rooms) a bit easier and also allow you to plug more than one thing in, since there is usually just one power outlet in each room (not specifically sure about the H room, though).
> ...


The power outlet is overhead with light controls in some rooms, but IIRC the power outlet in the H room is under the lever for the overhead air vent. That's on the left side of the seat (while sitting in it) facing the steps to the upper bunk. I'm not 100% sure of this but will find out for sure in a couple of months. As I've said before, I reserve the right to be wrong! :lol:

As for the power strip, I've used a laptop a number of times without a power strip in the room without incident, but generally it was for relatively short periods. Better to be safe than sorry thought I guess!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 28, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> As for the power strip, I've used a laptop a number of times without a power strip in the room without incident, but generally it was for relatively short periods. Better to be safe than sorry thought I guess!


As our resident power expert, PRR60, has said more than once a surge protector on a train does nothing more than to provide one with extra places to plug things in. You're just as safe plugging your laptop in directly to the outlet on the train as you are plugging it into a surge protector.


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 28, 2009)

AlanB said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > As for the power strip, I've used a laptop a number of times without a power strip in the room without incident, but generally it was for relatively short periods. Better to be safe than sorry thought I guess!
> ...


I did think that as I remembered someone once telling me that unless you have a very high quality (expensive) surge protector, it's unlikely that the thin protection inside the strip would prevent a surge from easily jumping by the protection. Not being an expert or being sure of that information, I just didn't want to influence someone to listen to me, then by chance to incidentally have a problem because of that advice.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 28, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


It's not a matter of the surge protector quality, it's a matter of how the power on the train works. You don't have surges as far as I understand things. If you don't have surges, then there is no need for a surge protector to do anything, except maybe divide one power outlet into many.


----------



## sky12065 (Apr 28, 2009)

AlanB said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Thanks, didn't know that! BTW, I think there is one exception to the surge rule. Everytime the Traveler rides the train, he get's an electrical surge... and I ain't talk'n about outlets here! :lol:

I'll betch'ya that he'll confirm that soon! :huh: {_hopefully_} :unsure:


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 30, 2009)

Well...because of the nature of my illness (MS) and my personal concerns about this virus, I talked it over with my family and decided to tell my husband about this trip. Let me just say that as soon as I said we would be going to Union Station next Thursday morning and getting on a... (immediately interrupted by hubby shouting, "We're going on a TRAIN???!!!") Yes, Todd - a train! Lol He was ecstatic, to say the least! His next words were, "Where are we going?"..."How long will we be on the train?"..."Can't we go farther?!!!" haha Once he got over the shock and the excitement settled in, we discussed my concerns. That sobered him up pretty quick, because he had actually forgotten about it! Lol

We decided that we will go ahead and travel and just be extremely diligent with lysol spray, antiseptic wipes and hand gel. He will go scope out the rest of the train (DC/PPC) and see if anyone is sneezing, coughing, otherwise looking ill, and we'll decide then if I'll leave our H-room. If I can't leave the H-room, then we'll go exploring next time! Regardless, I do want him to explore (that's one of the first things he asked about!) To be on the safe side, my neuro is prescribing an anti-viral med that will help somewhat to prevent the virus. Side note: even the common cold or flu could put me into pneumonia and kill me quicker than you can imagine, so this is no joke for me to take this kind of risk. Life is for living, and I'm not going to hide out while this virus is running around. It will be just like every day in my life - caution, caution, caution! 

Since I told him yesterday, Todd has been devouring everything he can on rail travel, and I think it's actually a good thing that I told him ahead of time! He's getting his scanner freqs loaded, has his gps ready to go, found a compact monocular to take along, and even found some info on websites I hadn't discovered yet! I thought surprising him at the very last moment would be exciting for him, but it turns out he's having as much fun getting ready as I am!

One more question: Is it possible to get to see the conductor/engineer during the trip? I assume that the rules are the same as air travel, with no one allowed in the control room while the train is in operation. But still, would love to know if he could go up to the front and see where all the excitement happens!

And he actually had a surprise for me! Not only are we going to travel, but he told me to extend our stay in SLO! That means we'll be coming back on 5/9 and get to be traveling the rails on National Train Day! What could be better?!

Thanks for all of the great input you've all been posting to this topic. My husband really appreciates everyone helping me out with suggestions and recommendations too! You've be so helpful and have made me feel like an instant 'member of the family'. We both are happy to be a part of this community and we'll be posting a very thorough and detailed Trip Report with all of the wonderful highlights of our first Amtrak rail adventure!


----------



## p&sr (Apr 30, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> One more question: Is it possible to get to see the conductor/engineer during the trip? I assume that the rules are the same as air travel, with no one allowed in the control room while the train is in operation. But still, would love to know if he could go up to the front and see where all the excitement happens!


You'll see the Conductor when he or she comes through the Train to collect your Tickets. The Engineer stays in the Cab, which is Off Limits. The Best way to see an Engineer on a Train is to wave from the Platform when he drives past. Oftentimes they still wave back, same as fifty years ago!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 30, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> One more question: Is it possible to get to see the conductor/engineer during the trip? I assume that the rules are the same as air travel, with no one allowed in the control room while the train is in operation. But still, would love to know if he could go up to the front and see where all the excitement happens!


Well you'll get to meet the conductor, or at least the assistant conductor, when they come to take your tickets. Maybe if you're really lucky and ask the conductor nicely while your in LA, he might take him down to at least wave at and perhaps yell a hello to the engineer. But for safety regulations, your husband won't be able to go up into the engine itself. It's a very steep and some what dangerous climb up.



BaileyRailFans said:


> And he actually had a surprise for me! Not only are we going to travel, but he told me to extend our stay in SLO! That means we'll be coming back on 5/9 and get to be traveling the rails on National Train Day! What could be better?!


The only thing better would be to register for Amtrak Guest Rewards, register for the current promotion and get 4 times the normal amount of points towards a future free trip. Of course if you didn't join AGR first, you'll also have to call Amtrak up and have them add your numbers to the reservations. And register both you and your hubby, so that you both get points. You can't get the points for his tickets, only he can.


----------



## BaileyRailFans (May 7, 2009)

Well, I just finished the end of packing (not much, actually!) for our train trip tomorrow!!! We are both so excited, and are getting up very early to be at the station an hour early for our train ride. Actually, we're about 2 hrs from LAUS, and although our train leaves at 10:15am, we're going to leave home at 6:30am to be certain we are there in plenty of time.

A bit of irony: I was worried about myself making it ok to the train, walking throughout and making it up to the Parlour Car, but it's my hubby who may have trouble! He twisted his ankle while hiking in our mountains and the doctor said he needs to be off it as much as possible. That's going to be fun on a moving train, right?! Lol

We're going to journal our experience, take lots of pics, and then I'll post a trip report with both of our observations when we get back. Can't wait for tomorrow to finally get here!!!


----------



## RTOlson (May 7, 2009)

Have a safe and pleasant trip. I look forward to seeing the report.


----------



## AlanB (May 7, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> A bit of irony: I was worried about myself making it ok to the train, walking throughout and making it up to the Parlour Car, but it's my hubby who may have trouble! He twisted his ankle while hiking in our mountains and the doctor said he needs to be off it as much as possible. That's going to be fun on a moving train, right?! Lol


Sounds like you may have to loan him your cane. :lol:

Certainly he'll have to take extra care while walking around on the train, even in your room as the train can and will bounce unexpectedly.

Have a good trip and I hope it all goes well for you guys!


----------



## BaileyRailFans (May 8, 2009)

Hi all! Well, we took our first Amtrak train ride yesterday on the Coast Starlight...and it was WONDERFUL!!! So many things to write about, but I'm going to save that for Sunday when I have more time to write a lengthy report.

Wanted to ask a question for the ride back: Our attendant (Hayward) on the trip North, was pleasant and friendly but not very attentive. In fact, we hardly saw him the entire trip. He came down to see if we had decided to eat in the Parlour Car or if we would have lunch in, and we chose lunch in because Todd couldn't make it upstairs. Hayward took our orders and came back with our meal, and again was very pleasant if no slightly distracted. The turkey sandwich I ordered turned into hot pastrami, and was cold in the center, and the accompanying salad had no salad dressing. I was going to ask for some, but we didn't see Hayward again until we were pulling in SLO! We did pick up a passenger in Oxnard, but another attendant (didn't meet him, so don't know his name) helped that person on and quickly ran back upstairs. I would have gone up to find Hayward, but honestly didn't trust tackling those stairs alone. And please don't take me wrong - Hayward was a very nice guy! He made us feel very comfortable and addressed all of our needs when we first boarded, but from there the service just seemed to disappear.

So...would it have been appropriate to use a call button or something to ask for his assistance? I wasn't sure if we should use that for just general assistance or if it was to be used for disability help, or just in an emergency. I guess I should have asked about that earlier! Lol But I had read the trip report by another user here, and how wonderful his ride was with his attendant, Cruz, and just assumed our attendant would be nearby the whole time. Being newbies, I guess we're just learning as we go! 

We're going to spend the day driving the coast, exploring wine country and possibly even going to Solvang. We'll just go wherever the road calls us! I'll be logging back in late tonight (after our movie at the Sunset Drive-in...Wolverine is playing!) to see what your suggestions are. Alan, I hope you'll be looking at this and giving us some sage advice!

We've definitely made one decision...the train ride was so wonderful, we didn't want to disembark! We're already going through the Amtrak website and trying to decide which destination will be our next adventure! 

Thanks in advance for your help, rain fans!


----------



## AAARGH! (May 8, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> Hi all! Well, we took our first Amtrak train ride yesterday on the Coast Starlight...and it was WONDERFUL!!! So many things to write about, but I'm going to save that for Sunday when I have more time to write a lengthy report.
> Wanted to ask a question for the ride back: Our attendant (Hayward) on the trip North, was pleasant and friendly but not very attentive. In fact, we hardly saw him the entire trip. He came down to see if we had decided to eat in the Parlour Car or if we would have lunch in, and we chose lunch in because Todd couldn't make it upstairs. Hayward took our orders and came back with our meal, and again was very pleasant if no slightly distracted. The turkey sandwich I ordered turned into hot pastrami, and was cold in the center, and the accompanying salad had no salad dressing. I was going to ask for some, but we didn't see Hayward again until we were pulling in SLO! We did pick up a passenger in Oxnard, but another attendant (didn't meet him, so don't know his name) helped that person on and quickly ran back upstairs. I would have gone up to find Hayward, but honestly didn't trust tackling those stairs alone. And please don't take me wrong - Hayward was a very nice guy! He made us feel very comfortable and addressed all of our needs when we first boarded, but from there the service just seemed to disappear.
> 
> So...would it have been appropriate to use a call button or something to ask for his assistance? I wasn't sure if we should use that for just general assistance or if it was to be used for disability help, or just in an emergency. I guess I should have asked about that earlier! Lol But I had read the trip report by another user here, and how wonderful his ride was with his attendant, Cruz, and just assumed our attendant would be nearby the whole time. Being newbies, I guess we're just learning as we go!
> ...


In my opinion, yes you should have used the call button. I'm happy to hear you are having so much fun. Unfortunately there are attendants who are lazy or poorly trained and you got one of them. That being said, you have mobility issues and have paid for the service and should not have to put up with that kind of crap, even if it is just salad dressing or mixed up meat.

I hope your next trip (or return) does not leave you with a bad taste (pun intended) in your mouth.


----------



## JayPea (May 8, 2009)

I'm glad to see you have had a great time and chose not to dwell on the negative and instead focused on the positive. I definitely would have used the call button, being that you and your husband both are now mobility challenged. If your attendant doesn't like it, that's his problem, not yours. That's what he's there for. And while mistakes such as with your meal are going to happen, it's up to them to correct them.

Hope the rest of your trip goes well and am glad to see you're already planning your next great Amtrak journey! To me that's half the fun, trying to figure out when and where to go next. And keep focusing on the positive! When it comes to Amtrak travel, I guess I'm so relaxed I don't make a big fuss (well, there WAS one exception :angry: ) over poor/inept/unprofessional service. Believe me, there are plenty of customer service agents all over this country who wish I'd follow the same low-key manner over THEIR services!!! :lol:


----------



## AlanB (May 8, 2009)

The turkey turning into Pastrami I can see happening and that wouldn't be his fault, it could have been the cook or it could be that the commissary loaded pastrami instead of turkey. The dressing, or rather lack thereof, was his fault. He prepares that part of the tray.

And I concur with the others, that is worth pushing the call button. That button is there for you to use when you need your attendant for any reason. Those buttons are in every room for even the able bodied to call their attendant. Some of the better attendants will even tell you to push the button when you want your beds put down at night. Others actually request that you hit the button in the morning when you go to breakfast, this way they know that you are out of the room and can return things to the daytime configuration while you're in the dining car.

So again to repeat, next time hit that button and get your salad dressing. You can inquire about the changed sandwich, should it happen again, but don't be shocked if he can't fix that.


----------



## Alice (May 9, 2009)

I've had attendants tell me to use the call button. I've also seen complaints here about call buttons not getting answered. On meal ordering, I always write down what I want in detail and give them a list so they do not have to remember it, and I get thanked for that.


----------



## AlanB (May 9, 2009)

Alice said:


> I've had attendants tell me to use the call button. I've also seen complaints here about call buttons not getting answered.


Yes, sadly Alice, that does happen where some ignore the call buttons. Thankfully most don't, and hopefully very few ignore it when it's from the accessible room. That said, some people I think are just a bit too impatient at times also. It's like they expect the attendant to just be standing around waiting for them to ring. The attendant does have plenty of duties that take up his/her time, including getting meals for others that would have them out of the car and in the diner, not to mention that they also have to get some time to eat their own meals.

By the way, I’m not suggesting that you don’t know this Alice, just pointing it out for general knowledge.



Alice said:


> On meal ordering, I always write down what I want in detail and give them a list so they do not have to remember it, and I get thanked for that.


That’s an excellent idea Alice and one that never even occurred to me. I’ll have to keep that in mind for the future when handing out advice and maybe even work it into the OTOL Hints & Tips.

Thanks!


----------



## jackal (May 9, 2009)

I, too, am so glad you had a great time! Enjoy your time in my old backyard and enjoy that Apple Farm food for me!

Do keep us posted on your return!


----------



## BaileyRailFans (May 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of your quick replies, folks! As for the meal, Todd & I did enjoy the food (luckily, Pastrami is a favorite of ours!)...his burger was very tasty and my Pastrami was good, except for that center cold spot! Lol And now we know that we should have used that call button too! I rarely like to ask for assistance, as I fiercly protect my independence, but in this case you're right - it was just salad dressing and that's what we were paying for being in that room and being on Amtrak. Todd pointed out that after talking with our attendant as we exited the train, he didn't seem 'enthused' about being at work that day, or about working on a train. He didn't really want to discuss much about train travel or anything else for that matter...and Todd told our attendant, there are days when he doesn't feel like talking about his job either! Lol

Todd has a heavy-duty brace on his ankle this morning, and we're going to get up into the Parlour Car today!!! Actually, we're hoping there's room up there since we'll be embarking at SLO and there might be alot more people traveling today as it's National Train Day (woowoo!!!) and a weekend....

Todd & I are not the type to expect 'first class' service wherever we go. We make the trip into an adventure doing our own thing, and that's why it felt funny for us to wonder if we should press that call button and bother our attendant. Thanks for making us feel comfortable now about doing so if we really do need assistance!

Hope everyone has a great time at their local train stations for National Train Day! Todd and I both are sooooo glad that I thought up this trip, short as it may be. It's our first rail adventure on Amtrak and we will be planning our next one onboard the train today! Have a good one!


----------



## BaileyRailFans (May 9, 2009)

jackal said:


> I, too, am so glad you had a great time! Enjoy your time in my old backyard and enjoy that Apple Farm food for me!
> Do keep us posted on your return!


We went to the Apple Farm and I have to tell ya: everything was great! My favorite part was the pecan apple cider baked beans and the applekraut that I ordered on the side...yummies! And of course, the COOKIES!!! No one makes cookies like the Apple Farm! We're taking a dozen home with us, and possibly a pie (not sure about carrying that onboard and will have to see if it can handle 7 hours out of the fridge). Also went to the Sunset Drive-in last night! We don't have those in our area anymore, so that was a blast for the past!

More to come on our trip report, but there's no way we'll top yours, Jackal! You did an awesome job!


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (May 9, 2009)

On the two round trips I've been on on the Lake Shore Limited, I've been under the impression that the call buttons have been nonfunctional. Is the call button system easier to maintain on the Superliners than the Viewliners for some reason?


----------



## AlanB (May 10, 2009)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> On the two round trips I've been on on the Lake Shore Limited, I've been under the impression that the call buttons have been nonfunctional. Is the call button system easier to maintain on the Superliners than the Viewliners for some reason?


For reasons that remain unclear, the PA and attendant call buttons were all tied together with the video system on the Viewliners. When they took out the video system it killed the PA's and call buttons. I believe that some cars have now been rewired to get the PA and call buttons back online, but I don't believe that all cars have had that done yet.

I had long thought it crazy that when a Viewliner lost HEP, the videos would keep playing on battery power, until someone once explained that the PA was tied into the same system and therefore had to be on the battery for emergencies.


----------



## BaileyRailFans (May 11, 2009)

I'm ready to post a Trip Report, but not sure if that shoud be done here or under the Trip Report section on the Main Page. If someone could let me know, that would be great! 

p.s. it's going to be very lengthy...is that going to be ok also? I tend to write a book! Lol

Thanks!


----------



## jackal (May 11, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> I'm ready to post a Trip Report, but not sure if that shoud be done here or under the Trip Report section on the Main Page. If someone could let me know, that would be great!
> p.s. it's going to be very lengthy...is that going to be ok also? I tend to write a book! Lol
> 
> Thanks!


I'd go ahead and post it in the Trip Reports forum, but you can post a link here to your new thread there! 

Looking very much forward to reading it!


----------



## AlanB (May 11, 2009)

Yes, please put it in the trip reports section and lengthy is fine. However if it's really long, you might want to break it up into 2 or 3, or even more posts.


----------



## jackal (May 13, 2009)

Any news on it?! I'm waiting with bated breath!! (Sorry, I'll go brush my teeth now...  )


----------



## sky12065 (May 14, 2009)

jackal said:


> Any news on it?! I'm waiting with bated breath!! (Sorry, I'll go brush my teeth now...  )


What do you use your baited breath to go for... Salmon? Walleye? Northern Pike? Trout? Loousewimen?


----------



## BaileyRailFans (May 15, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in posting our trip report! I ended up coming down with a virus, which threw me into an MS exacerbation...so I've been too ill to sit up to the computer and type. I will be posting our report by this weekend, but wanted to let you know why you hadn't seen anything yet. I'm as anxious to tell you about it as you are to READ about it! Lol So, look for it in the Trip Report section in the next two days...

Thanks!


----------



## gswager (May 15, 2009)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## AlanB (May 15, 2009)

Take your time and get well first!


----------



## jackal (May 16, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > Any news on it?! I'm waiting with bated breath!! (Sorry, I'll go brush my teeth now...  )
> ...


World Wide Words


----------



## sky12065 (May 16, 2009)

jackal said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > jackal said:
> ...


As thine inquiry abates

for lack of substance or meaning,

one can only hope we bid a fair ado

to this breathless OT interlude!

Shakespearian Burma Shave


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 16, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Ewe guise shore half aweigh wif wurtz.


----------



## jackal (Jun 6, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting our trip report! I ended up coming down with a virus, which threw me into an MS exacerbation...so I've been too ill to sit up to the computer and type. I will be posting our report by this weekend, but wanted to let you know why you hadn't seen anything yet. I'm as anxious to tell you about it as you are to READ about it! Lol So, look for it in the Trip Report section in the next two days...
> Thanks!


Been looking for your report...did I miss it, or have you been too busy to post it? I keep brushing my teeth, but my breath is becoming bated again, and I'm running out of toothpaste! (It takes a special kind of toothpaste to cure bated breath, you know!  )


----------

